# Shadow bead aka Z bead pricing



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Hey been doing lots if shadow bead wondering what a goid price for installing it and price for finishing it i usually just keep travk of hrz but would just like to come up with a set rate


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Lovin Drywall said:


> Hey been doing lots if shadow bead wondering what a goid price for installing it and price for finishing it i usually just keep travk of hrz but would just like to come up with a set rate


As much as you can get to install it and then double it.


----------

